# 1pc or 4pc for 12wt Rod?



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes and no. Are they a bit better casting? Probably but not significantly enough to offset the hassle and inability to be able to travel. If I was to have a first 12wt (or any line weight for that matter) I would get a 4 piece to start. Then add in a one piece of desired. You need backups anyway.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a i piece 12W for my main rod and a 4 piece as a backup that I leave in the tube and store under my deck. I think a 4 piece probably casts better, but, the difference is somewhat negligible. I'm more concerned with durability. One gotcha with a one piece and tarpon is, if you get a tangle, your guides are gone. The piece wont just pop off. Just an FYI.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

lsunoe said:


> I'm about to buy a 12wt rod and it will be the first 12wt I'll own. Having a hard time deciding between 1pc or 4pc. I never take my rods apart so storage isn't an issue but I'd like to be able to travel with it if needed. Are 1pc 12wts that much better than 4pc?


I'm assuming you'll be traveling if you get a rod like that. The question you have to ask yourself is, will you be traveling with your boat, in just your vehicle and/or flying? If hauling the boat, then you can get away with a 1pcs, stored in the rod storage in the boat. By vehicle only and/or plane, then a 1pcs is a PITA to travel with. So I'd go 4 pcs for sure.

Going 4 pcs opens up your travel options from where you live to get to decent poon waters and where the big pelagics live. Plus it's easy to stow at home. It's also one of the least used rods you'll own, unless you live right on top of them. For guys like me or K3, we can get away with a 1pcs. But for you, it's more to deal with it to make fishing with a 1pcs 12, happen for you.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Get a 4pc. Unless you live in tarpon country and will be chasing silver 40weekends a year, get the 4pc. It lets you travel a lot easier, & they tend to be a little bit more moderate action (what you want in a 12wt) and it gives you the opportunity to chase GT without buying another rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> Get a 4pc. Unless you live in tarpon country and will be chasing silver 40weekends a year, get the 4pc. It lets you travel a lot easier, & they tend to be a little bit more moderate action (what you want in a 12wt) and it gives you the opportunity to chase GT without buying another rod.


I saw a report where someone recently caught a small GT in the Keys. I wonder if they will invade Florida?


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Backwater said:


> I saw a report where someone recently caught a small GT in the Keys. I wonder if they will invade Florida?


Better hope not. A nonstop eating machine with the temperament of a bull shark but in schools.... I would love it on one hand and be terrified on the other.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> Better hope not. A nonstop eating machine with the temperament of a bull shark but in schools.... I would love it on one hand and be terrified on the other.


Being an Indian ocean and Western Pacific fish, it's always been out of my range to fish for them, (tho one of my bucket list fish for sure). Maybe one day.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a one piece 12wt and love it. Casts great and lifting power _seems _to be better than any 4 piece rod I've used. That being said, the only reason I got a 1 piece is bc I got a killer deal on it. I will be buying a 4 piece soon for travel. As other's have said, outside of transporting it in your boat, traveling with a 1 piece is a pain in the ass. Even transporting an 9ft rod tube in my truck is undesirable and forget bringing it on a plane unless you want to pay out the whaz for it. Also consider if you ever break it and want to replace it, you'll likely have to pay for return shipping from the manufacturer which will not be cheap even if it's shipped freight. All in all, if I had to choose just one for all situations, I'd pick the 4 piece.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I would buy a 4 piece rod first, for sure. A one piece is a smoothing loading rod, and can be stronger if designed properly. They are not fun to travel with, no chance in getting that on a plane cheaply. You have to leave them in the bed of the truck at a gas station, or just sitting in the boat. I own a few one piece rods, and they get used when I take my boat out. They go from the garage wall to the boat rod holders, and back. I heard the one piece rods referred to as "inconvenient performance", I think that fits the bill. I really like them though.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Eventually I will have a 1pc in every primary rod weight, but for now I have a 10 and 12. Rods go from the wall to the skiff, or inside my enclosed SUV with no issue. The only time I even take a 4pc apart is to fly and that's the only reason I keep them around instead of just having another 1pc backup rod. The difference in feel and knowing that it's not coming apart when it counts makes it worth it to me personally.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What about a 2 piece. You can travel with
What's a GT. You say you caught a car with your fly rod and it's an eating machine


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> What about a 2 piece. You can travel with
> What's a GT. You say you caught a car with your fly rod and it's an eating machine


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> What's a GT. You say you caught a car with your fly rod and it's an eating machine


GT = Greater Trout.....duh


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

blackmagic1 said:


> GT = Greater Trout.....duh


How bout Gator Trout?


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> What about a 2 piece. You can travel with
> What's a GT. You say you caught a car with your fly rod and it's an eating machine


I will second Permitchaser's comment. I have an old Sage RPLX two piece 12 weight that I love. It's no problem to check a six foot tube on commercial airline travel, though you can't carry it on board and stow it in the overhead bin like you can with a four piece rod in its tube. I like the two piece option a lot for heavy fly rods. I also have two piece 11 and 10 weights too. From nine weights on down through four weights though everything I own is either four or three piece.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Can't tell if Permitchaser is sincerely asking what a GT is or just having fun; but, in case he's really asking, it's a Giant Trevally. It's like a Permit on steroids.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Flats Broke said:


> I will second Permitchaser's comment. I have an old Sage RPLX two piece 12 weight that I love. It's no problem to check a six foot tube on commercial airline travel, though you can't carry it on board and stow it in the overhead bin like you can with a four piece rod in its tube. I like the two piece option a lot for heavy fly rods. I also have two piece 11 and 10 weights too. From nine weights on down through four weights though everything I own is either four or three piece.



I've been on a few flights that had guys carrying on 2 pieces. The flight crew just let them store them in the coat closet.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Flats Broke said:


> Can't tell if Permitchaser is sincerely asking what a GT is or just having fun; but, in case he's really asking, it's a Giant Trevally. It's like a Permit on steroids.


 Built More like a jack crevall, but the jack is Dr. Jekyll and the GT is Mr. Hyde..


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes it's possible to travel with a 2pcs rod in a tube. But it will get questions and even an inspection. Personally, it's not convenient and I wouldn't travel with one. My last 2pcs rod went away, back in the 90's and I wouldn't own one again, except for a nostalgia rod that I may own and fish locally, like a Sage RPLX 7wt (very sweet rod).

But as far as traveling with a rod, it's even getting tuff flying with a 4pcs.

Here's another tid bit. There are a lot of 4pcs rods that their 1pcs brother seems to be faster. Ok fine for lighter rods like 8 wts and below. But when you get to swing a 1pcs extra fast rod in a 12wt, it's not as fun making multiple shots and even blind casting at fish. It's not uncommon to make consecutive 30-40 shots at schools, one right after another. With an extra fast rod with that same heavy fly line, you can get tired out before you even hook a fish.

So with many 4pcs rods, in the 10-12wts, tho they seem a little slower, you'll find that it's easier to cast longer and not get worn out as fast as throwing a very fast 1pcs in a big rod. Some will say... "But hey, I only sight cast! 2 weeks ago, I had a guy "sight cast" about 60 times to different fish and changed out 6 diff flies, all within a 40 min window. He was sweatin bullets and sat down exhausted after that. It's not always the case, but it can happen.

Bottom line, in these bigger weight rods, faster is not always better (and that's coming from a guy who loves extra fast rods!). At the end of the day, your forearm will hurt less with a 4pcs rod than an extra fast 1pcs in a 10-12wt, in my experience (it's not even an opinion ).

Ted Haas


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Ted, the answer to this conundrum is the 1pc zephrus in 10-12 @Backwater


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> I saw a report where someone recently caught a small GT in the Keys. I wonder if they will invade Florida?


I need photos and gps coordinates to verify this ....


----------

